# Fahrwerks Tuning Drössiger cr7.0 welche Gabel



## bikaholic (28. Januar 2011)

Ich suche eine neue Gabel und auch einen neuen  Dämpfer , da ich mit meiner Tora und dem Xfusion Glyde nicht  zufrieden bin. 
Als erstes soll die Gabel ausgetauscht werden.Ich suche etwas für ca 300 mit 1 1/8 " Schaft und für Schnellspanner.Ich wiege ca 82kg,sollte also irgenwie über Ventil einstellbar sein. Nehm auch was gebrauchtes. 

Hab momenten 120 mm , wünsch mir aber manchmal etwas mehr.Wenn ich eine mit 140 mm nehm , ist dann die Geometrie versaut oder lässt sich das trotzdem noch gut fahren. wenn man sie traveln kann wärs doch nich das Problem - oder macht das keinen Sinn ??

Ich tendiere zu ner Talas , oder eine Manitou Minute. was meint ihr dazu. Habt ihr Er(fahr)ungen oder könnt ihr mir was anbieten ?


----------



## highfly78 (28. Januar 2011)

Was hältst du von ner Revelation???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikaholic (28. Januar 2011)

*Rock Shox Revelation
*

Einsatzbereich: Trail
                        Federung: Dual Air
                        Einstellbarkeit: Positiv und Negativ Luftdruck via Schrader Ventil
                        Dämpfung: Motion Control
                        Einstellbarkeit: Externe Zugstufenverstellung,  Low Speed Druckstufenverstellung bis zum Lockout, externes Floodgate
                        Gabelschaft: Aluminium
                        Gabelkrone: Hohl geschmiedetes Alu 6061 T-6
                        Standrohre: Alu 7000, reibarm anodisiert, 32 mm Ø
                        Tauchrohre: Magnesium, einteilig, nur für Scheibenbremse (PM Aufnahme) bis 210 mm Ø
                        Größe: Laufrad 26", Steuerlager 1 1/8" Ahead
                        Gewicht: ca. 1620 g (für 9 mm Schnellspanner), ca. 1750 g (mit Maxle Lite)
*schwarz*, 140 mm Federweg
Gabelschaft ungekürzt 265 mm
*Rock Shox Revelation Race*


gibts bei ebay für 350 Euro das wär noch ok
hat aber keine Absenkung und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das sich negativ auf die Geometrie auswirkt,wenn ich statt 120 dann 140 mm hab


----------



## Qia (2. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> *Rock Shox Revelation
> *
> 
> Einsatzbereich: Trail
> ...



Das CR lässt sich noch recht gut mit einer Gabellänge von 525 fahren, aber eine Absenkung alla U-Turn wäre nicht schlecht für steilere Rampen.
Eine 130er geht problemlos.

Wenns nicht ZU sehr ums Gewicht geht, nimm Dir eine Sektor mit U-Turn.
Das kannst Du in verschiedenen Fahrhöhen fahren, hast die Top Stahlfederperformance und beim DH sogar 150mm.

Asl abgesenkte Gabel funktioniert die genauso gut wie im Fulltravel.


Die Gabel wiegt in der Ausstattung nur 2,1 Kg, hat dafür aber Stahlfeder, 20mm Achse und U-Turn.

Als Dämpfer haben sich an dem Rahmen der Monarch mit dem leichtesten Dämpfer Grundsetup "Low-Tune", der FOX RP2 ebenfalls Low-Tune und der DT 210L herausgestellt.

Ich würde zu ersteeren beiden greifen. Der RP2 geht oft recht günstig im Ebay, der Monarch ist sowieso recht günstig.

Lg
Qia


----------



## horstj (2. Februar 2011)

der drössiger cr ist ein ausnehmend leichter auf speed ausgelegter cc rahmen. hier findet man bspw. eine gute beschreibung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327088. völliger quatsch da anderes als eine möglichst feine leichte cc gabel einzubauen. ein guter dt dämpfer, leichte Laufräder und das ding geht ab wie rocky.


----------



## Qia (2. Februar 2011)

horstj schrieb:


> der drössiger cr ist ein ausnehmend leichter auf speed ausgelegter cc rahmen. hier findet man bspw. eine gute beschreibung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327088. völliger quatsch da anderes als eine möglichst feine leichte cc gabel einzubauen. ein guter dt dämpfer, leichte Laufräder und das ding geht ab wie rocky.



Ein Freund von mir fährt ihn mit 140mm und ist sehr zufrieden, der Rahmen kann bei vernünftiger Ausstattung ne Menge.

Allerdings hast Du recht damit zu sagen, dass er am besten auf Effektivität getrimmt sein sollte.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## bikaholic (2. Februar 2011)

Endlich mal eine Qualifizierte Aussage. Danke fÃ¼r den Tip mit der Sektor. Ich werde mir das ganze mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Im grunde tendiere ich schon zu mehr Federweg , die Frage ist halt, wieviel ist Sinnvoll. Wenn mehr Federweg nicht mehr Fahrbar wÃ¤re , hÃ¤tte ich mich fÃ¼r ne leichte Gabel entschieden ,und dann meine Kohle fÃ¼r n richtiges AM oder enduro bike gespart. Aber wenn sogar 150 mm drin sind , dann wirdÂ´s vielleicht die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau?? Gewicht wÃ¼rde ich in diesem Fall auch erstmal vernachlÃ¤ssigen. Jedenfalls mÃ¼sste ich dann wohl auch auf Steckachse umrÃ¼sten , bzw, gleich neuen LRS. Das wÃ¼rde meinen finanziellen Rahmen fÃ¼r dieses Jahr wieder sprengen. Dann doch lieber ne Minute fÃ¼r 300â¬ mit passendem Ausfallende und gut ? Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen . Ich hab die red Metal 5 von fulcrum - kann man die auf Steckachse umrÃ¼sten?Wenn ja , wie lang machen die das wohl mit ?


----------



## horstj (2. Februar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Allerdings hast Du recht damit zu sagen, dass er am besten auf Effektivität getrimmt sein sollte.



Jo der Rahmen ist toll und sehr leicht (für den Preis!). Aber abgesehen von den Wandstärken schaut doch mal die Winkel an. Wenn da eine 12er Gabel durchfedert steht das Rad ja schon gerade. Am Heck hat er auf Schnelligkeit getrimmte 9cm als optimale Federlänge. Es spricht ja gar nichts dagegen auch mit so einem Rahmen 12 oder mehr cm vorne zu fahren, wenn man wie lustige Schotten auf dem Vorderrad rumhüpfen will.


----------



## bikaholic (2. Februar 2011)

jetzt bin ich verwirrt


----------



## bikaholic (2. Februar 2011)

Solange es nur bergab geht hat doch ne lÃ¤ngere Gabel nur Vorteile-oder?. Wenn ich also ne Absenkbare Gabel nehm is doch alles Ã­m GrÃ¼nen. Was mich nur nervt is das ewige rum gekurbel bei dem Uturn System. Da find ich das bei der talas oder Lyrik schon entspannter. Hab ja mom. ne tora drin mit Uturn, und hab festgestellt das man es in der Praxis einfach selten nutzt , weils einfach zu nervig is.

Bei dem RS Monarch gibt es soviele Unterschiedliche typen. Worin Unterscheiden sich denn der 3.1 vom 3.2 , 3.3 ? kosten ja irgendwie alle 139 â¬ bei Ebay. Was bedeutet Low Tune ?


----------



## Qia (2. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Solange es nur bergab geht hat doch ne lÃ¤ngere Gabel nur Vorteile-oder?. Wenn ich also ne Absenkbare Gabel nehm is doch alles Ã­m GrÃ¼nen. Was mich nur nervt is das ewige rum gekurbel bei dem Uturn System. Da find ich das bei der talas oder Lyrik schon entspannter. Hab ja mom. ne tora drin mit Uturn, und hab festgestellt das man es in der Praxis einfach selten nutzt , weils einfach zu nervig is.
> 
> Bei dem RS Monarch gibt es soviele Unterschiedliche typen. Worin Unterscheiden sich denn der 3.1 vom 3.2 , 3.3 ? kosten ja irgendwie alle 139 â¬ bei Ebay. Was bedeutet Low Tune ?



Was die Gabel betrifft hast Du recht, aber leider sind die meisten Absenkungssysteme unzuverlÃ¤ssig und verschlechtern oft die Perfomance einer Gabel.. Das U-Turn und das System der Suntour Durolux sind die einzig zuverlÃ¤ssigen Systeme.

U-Turn muss man Pflegen, dann gehts auch. Beim Talassystem kann der Haupteinsteller verstellt/verdreht (intern)  sein und die Gabel geht ncht richtig.

Performance/Preis/GewichtsmÃ¤Ãig dÃ¼rfte in dem Bereich momentan die Sektor die beste Gabel sein.  Die kostet irgendwo bei 300 Euro. Sathlfedergabeln sind vom Ansprechverhalten und Federwegsnutzung die absolute Referenz und sind am WartungsÃ¤rmsten. Das Ganze mit gerade mal 2,1 Kilo ist echt ne Ansage inklusive U-Turn. Das U-Turn der Sektor mÃ¼sste auch feiner arbeiten als das der Tora.

Beim Monarch haben die  Nummern im Grunde die Bedeutung der Funktionen. Der Monarch 4.2 oder rtl hat die vollstÃ¤ndige Technik von RS.
Aller kleineren Nummern haben technische EinschrÃ¤nkungen.

Low Tune heiÃt, dass die BasisdÃ¤mpfung des DÃ¤mpfers fÃ¼r eine geringe HinterbauÃ¼bersetzung richtung 2:1 voreingestellt ist.

Der CR Hinterbau hat eine GesamtÃ¼bersetzung von 2,6 : 1. Das Low-Tune arbeitet optimal bei 2,0:1 bis 2,6 :1. Der grÃ¶Ãte teil der Ãbersetzung des CR-Hinterbaus bewegt sich im Bereich von 2,2-2,4:1 Bereich.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikaholic (2. Februar 2011)

Die Sektor gibt s ja auch mit Luft. Hat dann nur den Vorteil das sie leichter is und man die Druckstufe durch den Luftdruck einstellen kann, wobei man bei der coil Variante die Feder tauschen muss?

Das klingt ja alles Prima. Würd dann direkt die 150 er nehmen. Nur müsst ich mir dann auch noch n anderes Laufrad mit Steckachse holen. Das hintere könnt ich ja später noch tauschen. Habt ihr da vielleicht auch noch nen Tip für mich ? 

@QIA hast du auch für den CR7.0 Rahmen Umlenkhebel konstruiert? Wenn ja , was bringen die an plus im Federweg und was kosten die so ? 
Welchen Lenker und Vorbau?
Der alte gerade Lenker wurde gegen einen Truvativ Holzfeller mit 50mm Rise getauscht.Was sich in Kombi mit dem 90mm Ritchey Vorbau auch schon ganz gut fahren ließ.Hab mir jetzt auch den passenden Holzfeller Vorbau (40mm und auch in weiss) dran geschraubt.Optik ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Konnte ihn noch nicht testen , tendiere aber zu nem 60er. Was meint ihr . Worauf sollte ich bei der Lenker Vorbau Kombination achten ?

So , erstmal Danke für eure Auskünfte , hat mir echt geholfen 

Lg Steffen


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. Februar 2011)

An dieser Stelle muß ich mich jetzt mal einklinken. Der Rahmen ist für Gabeln mit einer
Einbaulänge von 470mm (~100mm Federweg) konzipiert.
Eine Gabel mit 150mm Federweg ist für diesen Rahmen in *keinster* Weise zu empfehlen.
Weder die Rahmengeometrie, noch der Einsatzbereich für den der Rahmen konstruiert wurde, 
lassen eine derartigen Eingriff am Fahrwerk zu. Es ist mit massiven Nachteilen im Bereich des 
Fahrverhaltens zu rechnen. Nicht außer acht zu lassen ist auch die Gefahr eines Rahmenbruches, 
da durch die lange Gabel die einwirkenden Kräfte auf den Rahmen "verschoben" werden.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Qia (5. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Die Sektor gibt s ja auch mit Luft. Hat dann nur den Vorteil das sie leichter is und man die Druckstufe durch den Luftdruck einstellen kann, wobei man bei der coil Variante die Feder tauschen muss?
> 
> Das klingt ja alles Prima. Würd dann direkt die 150 er nehmen. Nur müsst ich mir dann auch noch n anderes Laufrad mit Steckachse holen. Das hintere könnt ich ja später noch tauschen. Habt ihr da vielleicht auch noch nen Tip für mich ?
> 
> ...



Hi Steffen,
nein, für den Rahmen habe ich keine Tunings angeboten.

Wie Steffen schon sagt, ist der Rahmen nicht für solche Gabeln gebaut!

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass mein eigener CR 07 immernoch fährt mit einer flch bauenden 140er Gabel an der Front ohne Probleme, das Fahrverhalten ist völlig in Ordnung. Aber eben nicht mehr so agil. Wenn man die 150mm nur Bergab fährt, dürfte sich das ganze sehr angenehm fahren.

Längere Gabel kürzerer Vorbau ist in jedem Falle anzuraten als Kombination. 60mm finde ich für den Rahmen schon fast zu kurz. 70mm dürfte angenehm zu fahren sein.

Ich würde die Sektor auch auf 140mm begrenzen, damit der Hinterbau nicht all zu schwer nachkommt, ansich währen 130mm der angenehmste Kompromiss für Geometrie und Harmonie von Front und Heck.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Child3k (11. Februar 2011)

Alternativ könnte man aber auch über ne Suntour Epicon XC-TAD nachdenken.  Die Absenkung der Durolux soll gut funktionieren und bei der Epicon ist das meines Wissens dasselbe System.

Aber aufpassen - wenn ich das auf der Suntour-Page richtig lese, dann gibts die XC-TAD ab der 2011er Version nur "noch" mit 15mm Achsaufnahme - wobei da Suntour bei den höherwertigen Gabel generell nur noch recht wenige Gabeln mit Aufnahmen für Schnellspanner anzubieten scheint.


----------



## bikaholic (14. Februar 2011)

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus , vorallem ist sie leichter als ne Sektor, dafÃ¼r wahrscheinlich nicht so steif?? 

Hab mir das alles nochmal reichlich Ã¼berlegt , und ich tendiere dazu, mir einen gebrauchten Freerider zuzulegen . Scheint mir VernÃ¼nftiger als ein Cross Country Fully auf AM umzubauen nur um dann Ã¼ber kurz oder lang sÃ¤mtliche Komponenten zu schrotten

Mal schauen was ich von der Steuer zurÃ¼ck bekomm. Ich werd dann hoffentlich so 1500â¬ Ã¼brig haben.Hab hier im Bikemarkt schon ein wenig rum gestÃ¶bert.Und das Kraftstoff Evo f1 hat mir von der Optik schon am besten gefallen. Find das Ã¤ltere Modell auch schicker als das neue mit der VerÃ¤nderten Umlenkung.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/349793/cat/all

Dann kÃ¶nnte ich mich mit dem Teil erstmal im Bikepark austoben , und mein DrÃ¶ssi wÃ¼rd ich dann besser mit Leichtbau Komponenten aufwerten. Aber das wÃ¼rd ich dann erstmal auf nÃ¤chstes Jahr verschieben. Mal schauen wie sich die Finanzen so entwickeln.  ;-)


----------



## Qia (14. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus , vorallem ist sie leichter als ne Sektor, dafür wahrscheinlich nicht so steif??
> 
> Hab mir das alles nochmal reichlich überlegt , und ich tendiere dazu, mir einen gebrauchten Freerider zuzulegen . Scheint mir Vernünftiger als ein Cross Country Fully auf AM umzubauen nur um dann über kurz oder lang sämtliche Komponenten zu schrotten
> 
> ...



Hi Du,
ich würde die Sektor der Suntour vorziehen. Die Epicon ist zwar O.K, aber von der allgemeinen Dämpfungs und Federungsqualität ist die Sektor die bessere Wahl.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikaholic (14. Februar 2011)

Die Sektor gibts aber nicht für Schnellspanner.Und bei einem touren Fully könnte ich schon eher auf eine Steckachse verzichten , und meinen alten LRS behalten. Würde dann nur Dämpfer und Gabel gegen bessere und leichtere  Pendanten austauschen.Tendiere dann aber trotzdem noch zu mehr als 120mm an der Front. 

Was haltet ihr von meinem Vorhaben ein gebrauchtes Freeride oder Downhill bike zu kaufen. Worauf sollte ich besonders Wert legen? Oder doch lieber die Kohle sparen und in was neues investieren?


----------



## Qia (14. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Die Sektor gibts aber nicht für Schnellspanner.Und bei einem touren Fully könnte ich schon eher auf eine Steckachse verzichten , und meinen alten LRS behalten. Würde dann nur Dämpfer und Gabel gegen bessere und leichtere  Pendanten austauschen.Tendiere dann aber trotzdem noch zu mehr als 120mm an der Front.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von meinem Vorhaben ein gebrauchtes Freeride oder Downhill bike zu kaufen. Worauf sollte ich besonders Wert legen? Oder doch lieber die Kohle sparen und in was neues investieren?



Zur Steckachse: Kann man Deine Naben nicht umrüsten?

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hättest, solltest Du in jedem Falle auch Steckachse umrüsten. Schnellspanner haben im Vergleich mehr Nach- als Vorteile.

Wenn Du einen Bikepark-Rahmen auch entsprechend oft verwendest, wäre das sicherlich eine Überlegung wert.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## bikaholic (14. Februar 2011)

Hab die Red Metal 5 von fulcrum. Weiss nich ob man die umrüsten kann.Und  hab ja hinten am Rahmen auch nur die Aufnahme für Schnellspanner. Steckachse ist steifer , dafür etwas schwerer als Schnellspanner. Oder gibts sonst noch vorteile gegenüber Schnellspanner ? 

Ich werd ab Mai wieder im Oberharz wohnen. Da ist man schnell mal im Bikepark...Also wär die Investition schon Sinnvoll


----------



## Qia (14. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Hab die Red Metal 5 von fulcrum. Weiss nich ob man die umrüsten kann.Und  hab ja hinten am Rahmen auch nur die Aufnahme für Schnellspanner. Steckachse ist steifer , dafür etwas schwerer als Schnellspanner. Oder gibts sonst noch vorteile gegenüber Schnellspanner ?
> 
> Ich werd ab Mai wieder im Oberharz wohnen. Da ist man schnell mal im Bikepark...Also wär die Investition schon Sinnvoll



Hi Du,
Steckachse bringt weit mehr als nur "in bischen mehr" Steifigkeit. Das sind Welten! Dazu kommt die immer gleiche Position der Bremsscheibe nach Aus- und Einbau. Die Maxle Light hat 60 Gramm, wieg mal Deine Schnellspanner!

Ein Hinterbau kannst Du nicht ganz mit der Gabel vergleichen, hinten ist der Schnellspanner nicht ganz so schwach, ein Vorteil wäre sie dennoch.

Die Red Metal sollten mit einfachen Austausch Achskappen um zu bauen sein. Schau mal auf der Fulcrum-Seite. Steckachse, vor allem 20mm, ist ein echter Gewinn.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## bikaholic (15. Februar 2011)

Da steht was von Nabenachsendurchmesser 20mm

http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/jspful...e=false&xc29=false&enduro=false&ruotecx=false

was brauch ich denn da für die Umrüstung?

hab doch keine Ahnung


----------



## Qia (16. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Da steht was von Nabenachsendurchmesser 20mm
> 
> http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/jspful...e=false&xc29=false&enduro=false&ruotecx=false
> 
> ...



Gute Frage. Ich seh da einen QR15 Setckachsen-Kit. Du müsstest mal den Importeur anrufen, ob es auch ein Kit für die klassische 20mm Steckachse gibt.

Aber da der Achsdurchmesser eh schon 20mm beträgt, sollte es kein Thema sein, sich vom IBC-eigenen Dreher für 30 Teuros zwei ordentliche Nabenkappen dafür drehen zu lassen.

Normalerweise sollte das gehen, es sein denn, die Standardkappen spannen die Lager irgendwie vor.

Und für hinten gibts sogar X12 Umrüstkits.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## bikaholic (17. Februar 2011)

GegenÃ¼ber Schnellspanner ist es sicher ein groÃer zugewinn an steifigkeit , aber ist denn da noch ein spÃ¼rbarer Unterschied ob 15 oder 20mm Steckachse ? Ich kanns mir kaum vorstellen. 

Ich brÃ¤uchte also nur die Steckachse und ein paar Nabenkappen?

Die Kappen kÃ¶nnt ich mir evtl. selber Drehen ,oder vom Arbeitskollegen (Feinmechaniker) machen lassen. Wenn ich nur wÃ¼sste wie die aus zusehen  haben und aus welchem Material. Reicht da irgend so n Alu Zeug hin , oder muss es was spezielles sein (wir haben hier zb, sowas rum liegen ALMGCUPB3). 


Mit dem "fÃ¼rhintenX12UmrÃ¼stkit" kann ich doch eh nix anfangen. Wie soll ich das denn in meinen Rahmen rein kriegen ? Oder gibts da auch MÃ¶glichkeiten ?

Die Pike ist doch der VorgÃ¤nger von der Sektor , vielleicht bekomm ich ja eine gute Gebrauchte bei ebay? Soviel besser kann doch die Sektor auch nicht sein oder? Die hier sieht doch ganz gut aus , und wird wohl nich Ã¼ber 200 â¬ gehen . 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Pike-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4156cff05a
oder die 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Pike-U...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4156e58824

so, dann erstmal Danke und Lg 
Steffen


----------



## Qia (17. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> GegenÃ¼ber Schnellspanner ist es sicher ein groÃer zugewinn an steifigkeit , aber ist denn da noch ein spÃ¼rbarer Unterschied ob 15 oder 20mm Steckachse ? Ich kanns mir kaum vorstellen.
> 
> Ich brÃ¤uchte also nur die Steckachse und ein paar Nabenkappen?
> 
> ...



Hi Du,
leider merkt man den unterschied zwischen QR 15 und 20mm Steckachse deutlich.

Wobei QR15 erstens mit Deinem Fulcrum kompatibel ist, fÃ¼r ein CR07 locker reciht und 3tens immernoch besser ist, als Schnellspanner.

Aber QR15 ist wieder so ein zwischenstandard, den niemand gebraucht hÃ¤tte, weil es ja eh 20mm gibt.

WENN und nur WENN 20mm Steckachsen in Deinen Fulcrum passen, brauchst Du nur die Endkappen, die Achse ist bei der Gabel dabei.

Solltest Du die LaufrÃ¤der eh nur auf dem Bike fahren wollen, dann nimm QR15 ....wenn es die Sektor damit gibt.

Solltest Du Dir Kappen drehen lassen, dann mÃ¼ssen die Achsseitig so aussehen, wie die Originalen, nur mit 20mm Innendurchmesser, und Aussen mÃ¼ssen sie den Gesamtdurchmesser haben, den die Gabel an den AnlageflÃ¤chen hat.

Da solltest Du minestens 7075er Alu nehmen, alle anderen Sorten verformen sich zu leicht.

Die Pike ist locker um 300 Gramm schwerer und die Sektor ist technisch weiter entwickelt.

Mein Tip: Wenn es die Sektor mit QR15 gibt, nimm die und besorg Dir den Original-Umbaukit von Fulcrum.

X 12 kannst Du nicht verwenden, das stimmt....ABER ich meinte damit: Na wenn die X12 machen...dann doch bestimmt auch 20mm Umbau.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## bikaholic (17. Februar 2011)

Die Sektor gibts mit 15mm Achse (jedenfalls die 150mm Variante) Und zum Gewicht , also ich wiege 82kg bei 180. Und könnt bestimmt locker nochmal 2 bis 5kg abspecken . Die Sektor kostet über 300 ocken , ne gutgehende gebrauchte Pike würd ich evtl. für die hälfte bekommen... naja mal schauen 

nun zur Achse 
QR 15 wurde bestimmt extra für mich entwickelt   
hab heut bei meinem Bike Dealer angefragt wie es mit dem Steckachsen Umbau bei den Red Metal5 aussieht. Er will sich morgen beim Hersteller Schlau machen , was geht und was es kosten würde. 
Dachte eigentlich der Schrauber hatte mit sowas schon zu tun, wollt ja nur ne Auskunft... 

mal abwarten was er sagt


----------



## Cotton1 (17. Februar 2011)

Auf der Seite von Fulcrum heisst es: "Für die Produktpalette 2011 bietet Fulcrum für die Vorderräder Red Metal 0, Red Metal 1, Red Metal 3 und die 2 Versionen des Red Zone einen Umbausatz von Standard-Schnellspannern auf 15mm-Steckachsen."

Von den Red Metal 5 steht da leider nichts. Kannst du bitte schreiben, falls es doch gehen sollte? Habe den gleichen LRS und überlege auch auf eine andere Gabel zu wechseln ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Februar 2011)

Der Red Metal 5 ist ausschließlich ein Schnellspanner-Laufradsatz. Es besteht
keine Umrüstmöglichkeit.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Cotton1 (18. Februar 2011)

Zwar schade, aber Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## bikaholic (18. Februar 2011)

das gleiche hat mir der Typ vom Fahrradladen eben auch gesagt. Will das aber irgendwie nich wahr haben ,das es unmöglich sein soll. Ich glaub eher ,die sagen nur ,wollen wir nich - machen wir nich - ende .
Der Nabendurchmesser wäre doch groß genug um da ne Steckachse durch zu kriegen. Es muss doch möglich sein , selbst wenn ich mir die Adapter selber drehen muss. Ich hab kein Bock mir extra n neues Laufrad zu kaufen. Und auf steckachse verzichten will ich ebenso wenig.


----------



## Child3k (18. Februar 2011)

Dann: Nabe zerlegen und schaun was geht. Was anderes bleibt wohl nimmer über ...


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Februar 2011)

Da wir auch den Service und Distribution von Fulcrum machen, kann ich ganz
sicher sagen, daß es nicht geht. Beim Red Metal 3, 1 und Zero ist im Lieferumfang
ein solches Umrüstkit dabei; die Naben entsprechend gefertigt. Beim Red Metal
5 und 10 ist dies nicht der Fall.

Cheers, Ralf


----------



## bikaholic (18. Februar 2011)

Ok , das es nix von der Stange gibt seh ich ja ein , aber worin besteht denn der Unterschied bei den Naben. Ich stell mir die Sache ziemlich einfach vor. 
Kann man sich nicht einfach passende Adapter drehen , die den Unterschied zwischen Achse und Nabe ausgleichen , und von der Länge her in die entsprechende Gabel passen. 

Solange der Naben durchmesser nicht zu klein für eine Steckachse ist, muss es doch eine Lösung geben? Oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## bikaholic (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habe eben mal das Rad ausgebaut...


----------



## bikaholic (20. Februar 2011)

...mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen. Mein X fusion Dämpfer hat eine 650LBS Feder drin. Ich hab das Gefühl, das sie für mein Gewicht (mit Rucksack und Wasser 83 - 85kg ) Zu weich ist. Vielleicht komm ich mit dem Dämpfer schon besser klar ,wenn ich nur erstmal eine härtere Feder einbaue ? Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen , wie hart sollte die Feder bei dem Rahmen und bei meinem Gewicht sein?


----------



## Qia (20. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> ...mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen. Mein X fusion Dämpfer hat eine 650LBS Feder drin. Ich hab das Gefühl, das sie für mein Gewicht (mit Rucksack und Wasser 83 - 85kg ) Zu weich ist. Vielleicht komm ich mit dem Dämpfer schon besser klar ,wenn ich nur erstmal eine härtere Feder einbaue ? Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen , wie hart sollte die Feder bei dem Rahmen und bei meinem Gewicht sein?



WAS? Du fährst ne Stahlfeder im CR07 (Leichtbau-Rahmen mit 2250 Gramm und Cross Country-Ausrichtung)???   Warum baust Du Dir nicht gleich noch n 20 Kilogetriebe ins Hauptdreieck? 

Bau Dir da nen RS Monarch 3.2 mit Dämpfer-Setup "Low-Tune" ein. Da hast Du gleich mal 3-400 Gramm weniger Masse unter dem Oberrohr und das Fahrverhalten wird deutlich freundlicher.. Noch dazu kannst Du mit einer Luftpumpe jederzeit den Druck vernünftig anpassen. Der Monarch geht in dem Rahmen echt spitze und man bekommt ihn sehr günstig. 

Oder mein absoluter Lieblingstip für den Rahmen:

Bestell Dir direkt bei Reset Raching einen X-Fusion 02 PVA mit einer Speziallänge  (das können die einstellen) von 175mm und 44mm Hub. Das geht super in den CR =7 hinein und bringt Dir nette (angenehm passende) 120mm Federweg mit angenehmer Tretlagerhöhe und deutlich satterem Ansprechverhalten. Der kostet zwar ein bisschen, aber dafür holst Du aus dem Bike das beste heraus. Achte bei dem Dämpfer darauf, dass hier das Dämpfertuning auf eine Übersetzung von 2,6 :1 eingestellt wird. Ich vermute, das wird bei denen auch "Low-Tune" sein-
Reset bietet diese Speziallängen selber an. Bei dem Rahmen lohnt sich das tatsächlich. Ich habe den am Heck mal mit 190mm Dämpfer auf 130 umgebaut, der fährt heute noch so rum und der Besitzer ist absolut glücklich damit.

Bei Dir wäre es halt nur der Dämpfer mit 175mm , ich habe damals die gesamte Dämpferhalterung umgebaut...das würde ich aber niemandem raten, ist wirklich nicht einfach. Die wurde später mit Gewindeeinsaätzen 3 Fach verschraubt und lackiert. Auf dem Foto ist der Prototyp montiert.






Bei einem 175/44mm Dämpfer müsstest Du dann eine Sag am Dämpfer von etwa 12-15mm Fahren und bei der Sektor gute 40mm, dann passt das Fahrverhalten einwandfrei und liegt satt im Trail. Aber es ist dann ein Leicht-Allmountain, also nix für den Park....dafür ne schnlle Spassmaschine. Der Rahemne ist bei dem Federweg zu leicht für den Park. Aber alles was der normale Trail so hergibt, geht mit der Kiste Saugut!

Zu Deinem LRS:

Geht nicht ist bei dem Aufbau echt ne "verar...." Da ist auf ganz billig in 3 Schritten der Durchmesser von 20mm auf 9mm reduziert. Wo da der Sinn sein soll, keinen Kit anzubieten, aber es dennoch so zu konstuieren,  entzieht sich völlig meinem Verständnis.

Einfacher als für den Aufbau der Achse oben einen Steckachsenkit drehen zu lassen gehts ja gar nicht. Das braucht nur ein einfacher Konus sein, den man einfach in die Lagerbohrung mi einsteckt.

Da brauchst Du nur passende Endkappen und fertig. Einzelfertigung von Freund zu Freund 20.

Achte drauf: 7075er und das Alu muss eloxiert werden, damit das nicht anfängt zu reagieren mit anderen Materialien.

Die Endkappen müssen so gedreht sein, dass sie genauso wie die originalen, noch einen Dichtring aufnehmen können. 

Aussenbreite der Steckachsengabel kann ich Dir von meiner Revelation durchgeben, wenn nötig.

Eloxierer gibt es hier einige im Forum....zur not kann das auch mein Fräser (nein, kein Dreher)

Kannst Du die silbernen Endstücke aus der Achsführung auch heraus ziehen? Es könnte sein, dass da eine 15mm Achse auch durch geht.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikaholic (20. Februar 2011)

Das klingt ja alles sehr verlockend 
Nur irgendwie scheint bei reset racing alles sehr teuer zu sein.
Selbst der Glyde Rl DÃ¤mpfer den ich momentan fahre soll da 200â¬ kosten.

Der o2PVA sogar 330 â¬ plus 89â¬ fÃ¼r die SpeziallÃ¤nge plus Versand
Den selben DÃ¤mpfer in 165mm gibts Neu bei ebay fÃ¼r 130 â¬ 

http://cgi.ebay.de/X-FUSION-O2-PVA-...hrradteile&hash=item230e63d2dc#ht_2801wt_1029

Mehr Federweg wÃ¤r schon geil, und die 89â¬ fÃ¼r den Umbau wÃ¤rs mir auch allemal Wert , aber den hohen Grundpreis fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer finde ich nicht gerechtfertigt.

Aber Danke fÃ¼r den Tip , ist auf jedenfall eine Ãberlegung Wert.
Einen 190mm DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¤r natÃ¼rlich der Hammer in dem Rahmen. Musstest du dafÃ¼r die alte vordere Halterung entfernen ,und alles neu am Rahmen befestigt werden , oder ist alles an der alten Halterung angebracht ? 

Zum Glyde 
Ich dachte nur das sich durch relativ wenig Aufwand die HinterbaudÃ¤mpfung verbessern lieÃe. 

Zum Gabel LRS Problem
Hab ich mir doch gedacht das da was gehen muss.  
Die silbernen EndstÃ¼cke kann man nicht rausziehen , aber hab ich auch schon dran gedacht  

Kann mir nur noch nich ganz vorstellen wie diese Drehteile mit Konus und die Achskappen auszusehen haben. Hab ja auch noch nie so ein Steckachs umbaukit in den Pfoten gehabt. Aber wenn ich Gabel Achse und LR vor mir liegen hÃ¤tte , wÃ¼sst ich schon ungefÃ¤hr wie ich s anstellen wÃ¼rde. Glaub ich 
Aber ich wÃ¼sst nich wer mir den Brassel dann eloxieren kÃ¶nnte 
Meinst du , du kÃ¶nntest mir die Teile anfertigen und eloxieren lassen ?

Auf jeden Fall Danke fÃ¼r die Auskunft ,aus meinem Cr 07 wÃ¼rd bestimmt noch so n richtiges edelbike


----------



## Qia (21. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Das klingt ja alles sehr verlockend
> Nur irgendwie scheint bei reset racing alles sehr teuer zu sein.
> Selbst der Glyde Rl DÃ¤mpfer den ich momentan fahre soll da 200â¬ kosten.
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht vergessen, das ist ein vÃ¶llig normaler Preis fÃ¼r einen DÃ¤mpfer dieser QualitÃ¤tsklasse. Der ist dem Fox sehr Ã¤hnlich. Dazu kommt, dass man Dir ja nicht nur die LÃ¤nge korrigiert, sondern auch die DÃ¤mpfung anpasst.  Da relativiert sich der Preis.

Du kannst ja fragen, ob sie Dir den gebrauchten anpassen.....sollte gehen, und dem dem Zuge machen sie sowieso nen Service.  Nicht vergessen: DÃ¤mpfung auf "Lwo-Tune" vfÃ¼r 2,6:1



> Mehr Federweg wÃ¤r schon geil, und die 89â¬ fÃ¼r den Umbau wÃ¤rs mir auch allemal Wert , aber den hohen Grundpreis fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer finde ich nicht gerechtfertigt.
> 
> Aber Danke fÃ¼r den Tip , ist auf jedenfall eine Ãberlegung Wert.
> Einen 190mm DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¤r natÃ¼rlich der Hammer in dem Rahmen. Musstest du dafÃ¼r die alte vordere Halterung entfernen ,und alles neu am Rahmen befestigt werden , oder ist alles an der alten Halterung angebracht ?



Ich wÃ¼rde es nicht machhen, man kann dort nicht schweiÃen und eine wirklich saubere Verschraubung ist ein sagenhaftes Gefummle. Ich habs zwar geschafft, wÃ¼rde es aber nicht wieder machen. Dann lieber den DÃ¤mpfer.



> Zum Glyde
> Ich dachte nur das sich durch relativ wenig Aufwand die HinterbaudÃ¤mpfung verbessern lieÃe.



Du meinst die "Federung". Federn kosten auch Geld und die Teile sind einfach viel zu schwer fÃ¼r so einen Rahmen....vor allem unter dem Oberrohr.



> Zum Gabel LRS Problem
> Hab ich mir doch gedacht das da was gehen muss.
> Die silbernen EndstÃ¼cke kann man nicht rausziehen , aber hab ich auch schon dran gedacht
> 
> ...



Mein FrÃ¤ser hat leider keine Drehbank, sonst gern. 
Vielleicht suchst Du mal das Forum nach einem Dreher durch, einfach in die Suchleiste eingeben.

Die Teile sind einfach nur Abstandhalte, wenn Du so willst. 2 Kappen mit nem 20mm Loch in der Mitte, und Lagerseitig sehen sie dann so Ã¤hnlich aus, wie die schwarzen Teile an der Original-Achse.

Grob sehen die dann aus wie die hier, nur dass der Dichtring Aussen ist, und innen eine durchgehende Bohrung.

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...rter-Umbaukit-auf-QR20-Steckachse::12068.html



> Auf jeden Fall Danke fÃ¼r die Auskunft ,aus meinem Cr 07 wÃ¼rd bestimmt noch so n richtiges edelbike



Der Rahmen kann tatsÃ¤chlich eine Menge fÃ¼rs Geld. Man darf es nur nicht Ã¼bertreiben.

Der gleiche Rahmen lÃ¤uft dieses Jahr mit 190er DÃ¤mpfer und 120mm Federweg....daran kannst Du es schon sehen.

Wie gesagt: Nicht dran rumsÃ¤gen, das fÃ¼hrt nur zu SchweiÃ und TrÃ¤nen.

Geh mit Deinem Laufrad zu einem Motorrad-Mechaniker und zeig ihm die Achse und sag ihm was Du willst, der kann Dir dann eine Skizze machen, wie das aussehen muss.

Lg
Qia


----------



## bikaholic (21. Februar 2011)

"Bitte nicht vergessen, das ist ein völlig normaler Preis für einen Dämpfer dieser Qualitätsklasse."

Warum kostet dann der bei ebay weniger als die hälfte ? Es war kein gebrauchter sondern laut beschreibung ein Neu: Neuer, unbenutzter und unbeschädigter Artikel in nicht geöffneter Originalverpackung.
oder gibt es da noch Unterschiede bei den Modellen? 


Zu den Achskappen
Mit dem Bild und deiner Erklärung kann ich schon was anfangen. Hab mir schon gedacht das es nur als Abstandshalter dient , und da irgendwo noch ne Dichtung rein gehört.
Ich denke das krieg ich schon hin. Zur Not hab ich einen (Feinmechaniker) Arbeitskollegen der mir helfen kann. Wegen Eloxieren hab ich mich schon umgeschaut , ich denke da werd ich auch noch jemanden finden der mir das machen kann. 

Finde ich Klasse das es auch noch Tüftler wie dich gibt, die nicht gleich beim kleinsten Problem die Flinte ins Korn werfen und sagen geht nich. Hast mir echt viele gute Tips gegeben


----------



## Qia (21. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> "Bitte nicht vergessen, das ist ein völlig normaler Preis für einen Dämpfer dieser Qualitätsklasse."
> 
> Warum kostet dann der bei ebay weniger als die hälfte ? Es war kein gebrauchter sondern laut beschreibung ein Neu: Neuer, unbenutzter und unbeschädigter Artikel in nicht geöffneter Originalverpackung.
> oder gibt es da noch Unterschiede bei den Modellen?



Nein, es gibt Händler, die noch Restpposten aus den Jahren zuvor haben und die aus dem Lager ahben wollen.

Das beste für Dich ist: den Billigeren kaufen, zu Reset schicken, anpassen lassen und 200 Euro sparen 




> Zu den Achskappen
> Mit dem Bild und deiner Erklärung kann ich schon was anfangen. Hab mir schon gedacht das es nur als Abstandshalter dient , und da irgendwo noch ne Dichtung rein gehört.



Die Dichtung sieht man bei Dir ja am schwarzen Abstandring auf der Achse. Die liegt einfach aussen drauf. Das ist für den Dreher nur eine Nut, die er eindreht.



> Ich denke das krieg ich schon hin. Zur Not hab ich einen (Feinmechaniker) Arbeitskollegen der mir helfen kann. Wegen Eloxieren hab ich mich schon umgeschaut , ich denke da werd ich auch noch jemanden finden der mir das machen kann.



Muss ja keine Farbe sein. Mein Fräser sintzt in Deutschland, der kann Dir das auch machen.



> Finde ich Klasse das es auch noch Tüftler wie dich gibt, die nicht gleich beim kleinsten Problem die Flinte ins Korn werfen und sagen geht nich. Hast mir echt viele gute Tips gegeben



Gerne...ich mache sowas ständig, ich finde immer irgendwas zu tüfteln...

Lg
Qia


----------



## bikaholic (25. Februar 2011)

Jetzt hab ich auch jemanden gefunden der mir die Teile für n schmalen Taler eloxieren kann.

Werd aber mit dem Kauf der Gabel noch ein weilchen warten. Im März gehts erstmal in Ski Urlaub nach Zell am See. Mitte April muss ich umziehen ,und dann werd ich mich an mein Tuning Projekt wagen 

Hab übrigens auch noch kein Modell der Sektor gefunden wo alle Anforderungen passen. ALSO 
1 1/8 " Schaft
140mm Federweg (coil)
20mm Steckachse 

Sieht so aus als müsste ich die 150mm Variante wählen , oder 15mm Achse, oder Luftdämpfung ... 


Lg Steffen


----------



## Qia (25. Februar 2011)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch jemanden gefunden der mir die Teile für n schmalen Taler eloxieren kann.
> 
> Werd aber mit dem Kauf der Gabel noch ein weilchen warten. Im März gehts erstmal in Ski Urlaub nach Zell am See. Mitte April muss ich umziehen ,und dann werd ich mich an mein Tuning Projekt wagen
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wies bei den Coil-Vaianten ist, aber die Luftgabeln von RS haben normalerweise Reduzierstücke auf 140mm in der Verpackung beiliegen. Meine hatte es jedenfalls.

Dann haste ja einiges vor! 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikaholic (25. Februar 2011)

Was bringen mir die Reduzierstücke? 140mm Federweg bei höherem Gewicht?? Nee dann doch lieber per U - turn auf 140mm absenken und gut, und bei bedarf (im Handumdrehen) den vollen Federweg nutzbar machen können. 

Könntest du mir vielleicht die breite nennen auf die ich mit meinen Distanzstücken + Nabe  kommen muss.Das müsste doch bei den Steckachsgabeln überall gleich sein ?  Dann kann ich schonmal mit dem Drehen los legen.


----------



## bikaholic (4. März 2011)

hier gibts die Revelation fÃ¼r 290 â¬. Ist zwar keine Stahlfedergabel , dafÃ¼r wiegt sie nur 1620g und hat ne 20mm Achse. Der Preis ist doch unschlagbar ,oder ?

http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...ectPath=/Shops/62843200/Products/KGA-RS-10002


----------

